# Norco Team DH update: 35lbs



## j5ive (Sep 24, 2005)

More pics and details to come. Spot on 35lbs.

Heres the write up:

So I started this project with the stock 08 norco team dh coming in at around 42lbs. My 07 model hit the scales at 38.18lbs at one stage and this one had to get lighter. I didn't setup a target, the plan was just to put everything as light as possible without affecting strength too much.

I ripped the bike down and weighed all the parts, I got an idea of what was heavy and what I could change in each area. The frame wasn't as heavy as expected coming in around 10.9lbs with the Roco wc Ti spring. Pretty reasonable really. With the frame apart I could see what needed to swap out, the rear shock change was never planned and was just one of those things that popped up; so I gave it a shot. I ordered a bunch of ti bolts for the shock and did a few small custom things to save weight. Theres a pinch bolt that nips the rear axle up, it threads into a steel barrel, I was lucky enough to find an alloy barrel from a seatpost. This combined with an alloy nut saved 10 grams, not much- but you have to think little to get to the big picture on these things. The ti hardware rocked up along with some sweet ano read alloy locknuts, switching out these four bolts (two shock bolts and two o the geo block) saved 80grams, the shock cut nearly 300g. I didn't really keep track, I just knew I was dropping weight.

Next to go were the wheels, nothing wrong with whats on there, but at 2200 grams, I knew I could go lighter without killing performance. The wheels closely resemble the wheels I ran last year which are still going strong. They consist of Stans flow rims, Hope proII hubs, Wheelsmith ae14 bladed 15g spokes and DT ano red nipples. The weight of these babies was sub 1700 grams. Thats some serious savings. The rims also work great with the no tubes setup, they have light tubes in for now. The setup can be done using the stans yellow tape or the rubber strip, I will probably run the yellow tape on the front and a strip on the rear. Should work well, I ran two yellow tapes last year and blew the tyre off once in a race run, something I hope the strip will avoid as it should create a tighter fit. Tyres are just standard 2.5 and 2.35 high roller sr. One place I don't want to skimp.

Drivetrain was a serious weight saver, getting rid of the crazy sram DH cassette saved 180g and the DA it replaced won't cut into the alloy freehub body of the hope hub. I switched to the gammut for the added bashie without adding the weight of the Taco, great product. Love the simplicity of these guides. I also switched out to the new Formula the one brakes. Dh brake power and XC weight apparently. Saved a bit there and went 7" rotors, should be enough power. Of course I added things like alloy chainring bolts, e13 gring and the hone cranks. They saved plenty too, the OCT are 950g with bb, the hones are considerably less and offer nothing less. The pedals are the sexy twenty6 pedals with ti axles and seriously machined bodies. Same weight as welgo mg1s with a little more bling.

Cockpit was setup with the new gravity carbon bar, only 710mm- but nice and light at around 210g. Hopefully they will hold up. The required Thomson is of course in place, but I do have an sdg carbon post ordered and ifly seat. Didn't risk non-lockon grips this year. The fork was originally a team, but has had the full wc setup installed. Will be interesting as I was quite happy with the 888 and it was working well.

So where to from here? Theres more ti bolts on order, these will fit the sunline stem and brake mount bolts. The tubeless will go in next week and everything will undergo a far bit of testing and tweaking to get it right, it really is like a brand new bike again and will take a little while to get it to its peak performance. I will keep the roco coil sitting here just in case and might even do some back to back runs to get a real world comparison, but I did do some runs before the diet and it felt perfectly fine. The small bump compliance is a little sacrificed, but once it gets past that initial threshold, its as lively and as happy in the job as any shock I've felt.

At the end of the day the idea was to make this bike light and nimble, on its first ride today that was defiantly the case, the lower front end and increased acceleration was a huge benefit on a heavy overgrown track- I found out quickly that the brakes still have plenty of bedding in to do...


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

A light Norco!!!!!!!!, Whod have thunk it?

Oh, just saw the frame weight, so its just light expensive componants....good job making a Norco light

Why start with a norco to make a light bike tho?...seems sorta strange


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

not bad at all,, and norco really is looking better and better all the time  ..well compared to a few years ago


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

geeez, that thing is light.


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

I woke up to viewing this............thank you so much I kept my morning wood


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

great build .. you should think about swaping backa coil shock in the back witha Ti spring for Race.... it will tke your bike to 36 or maybe 37 pounds and runs better .... nice project ! Gj


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

dude. siiiick.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

CrustyOne said:


> A light Norco!!!!!!!!, Whod have thunk it?
> 
> Oh, just saw the frame weight, so its just light expensive componants....good job making a Norco light
> 
> Why start with a norco to make a light bike tho?...seems sorta strange


For the FSR 4 bar! That would be my guess. NICE bike BTW. I have a lead to a pristine M1 2004 I think. Not sure how cheap the frame would be......maybe cheap enough!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CrustyOne said:


> A light Norco!!!!!!!!, Whod have thunk it?
> 
> Oh, just saw the frame weight, so its just light expensive componants....good job making a Norco light
> 
> Why start with a norco to make a light bike tho?...seems sorta strange


air shock.......can bring a lot down


----------



## j5ive (Sep 24, 2005)

The roco coil with ti will still see the bike sub 36lbs. I will keep both and depending on the track, I might swap out. 

As to why make a norco so light? My response- is why make a norco so goddam heavy? I didn't bust any parts last year, so why not push it a little further?


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm freakin' jealous... and i thought i had a relatively light bike http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=386053

oh well... Congrad's man.. that is SICK!


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

what kind of ridin do you do?

how much do you wiegh?

seems like fun if you can make those parts last. always a balance or trade off.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

Yo. Gimme a quick spec list of the components that saved you the most weight.

I'm trying to shed at *least* 2lbs off my brand spankin new bike. She's like 40+. Which is funny cuz they advertise it as an "all mountain" bike. IH Sachem 4.0, btw.


----------



## j5ive (Sep 24, 2005)

umm, xc, 300lbs. haha

its always going to be a trade off. But if you don't try things, how would you ever know?


----------



## j5ive (Sep 24, 2005)

slothoncanvas said:


> Yo. Gimme a quick spec list of the components that saved you the most weight.
> 
> I'm trying to shed at *least* 2lbs off my brand spankin new bike. She's like 40+. Which is funny cuz they advertise it as an "all mountain" bike. IH Sachem 4.0, btw.


On your bike- wheels first, then I would switch out to a pike, talas 36 or lyrik. And look at an air shock.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

j5ive said:


> On your bike- wheels first, then I would switch out to a pike, talas 36 or lyrik. And look at an air shock.


I'll almost def. do the fork first. fox 36 float R is what i was lookin at. cuz the drop off i have there... the top out bumper is way too small and like clanks gnar-core loudly every time the fork returns.

then wheels. what do you recommend? and i'm guessing you mean tubeless?


----------



## j5ive (Sep 24, 2005)

What are the wheels on there?


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

j5ive said:


> What are the wheels on there?


wtb dual duty FR. and then intense dh tires 2.35.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

j5ive said:


> As to why make a norco so light? My response- is why make a norco so goddam heavy? I didn't bust any parts last year, so why not push it a little further?


Pretty sure he meant "fancy" boutique frame instead. Norco's ride so nice though... Very nice write up and sick bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

That's shradical. How are the spokes? Is there any discernible flex?


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

That is actually pretty incredible. Nice work.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Verry nice :thumbsup::thumbsup: Norco's are awesome. :rockon:


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

kinda goofy light it'd be weird riding a dh rig that light


Nice work


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

I would never run those rims on a DH bike, I would have a tough time putting them on my 6" bike. 470g and 28mm wide, I'll pass.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

MattP. said:


> I would never run those rims on a DH bike, I would have a tough time putting them on my 6" bike. 470g and 28mm wide, I'll pass.


They're wider than a 721 or a 5.1. An 823 is only .4 mm wider than the Flow. As for the durability, they don't dent as easily as other rims because they're sidewall is half of the height.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Lollapalooza said:


> They're wider than a 721 or a 5.1. An 823 is only .4 mm wider than the Flow. As for the durability, they don't dent as easily as other rims because they're sidewall is half of the height.


Even if the widths are true (I think the 823 is 30mm), I wouldn't run a rim intended for "all mountain, heavy duty trail use as well as slalom, mountain cross, or Super-D events" on an 8-inch DH bike. _Maybe_ if it was my race bike, and race bike only, but even still, I would opt for something a little more burly.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

wow... awesome build... that would make an awesome race bike for sure...


----------



## Quantdude (Nov 26, 2005)

Very impressive.

Just curious...where are you sourcing your ti bolts from?

thx


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

j5ive said:


> The roco coil with ti will still see the bike sub 36lbs. I will keep both and depending on the track, I might swap out.
> 
> As to why make a norco so light? My response- is why make a norco so goddam heavy? I didn't bust any parts last year, so why not push it a little further?


Hmmm......If you said its just that you like Norcos I would have understood

My point is if your into light and you have the money to spend, there are lighter frames to start the process with, but whatever, its your money after all, congratulations on spending it


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

what saddle is that.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

MattP. said:


> Even if the widths are true (I think the 823 is 30mm), I wouldn't run a rim intended for "all mountain, heavy duty trail use as well as slalom, mountain cross, or Super-D events" on an 8-inch DH bike. _Maybe_ if it was my race bike, and race bike only, but even still, I would opt for something a little more burly.


The last two numbers on Mavic rims are their inner widths. The 823 is 23mm and the Flow is 22.6. I think there was someone who did a deflection test showing that the Flow was actually a little bit stronger than the 721. It's probably on par with something like a 5.1 in reality.


----------



## Norco_Hitter (Jun 10, 2006)

Drivetrain was a serious weight saver, getting rid of the crazy sram DH cassette saved 180g and the DA it replaced won't cut into the alloy freehub body of the hope hub.


----------



## Norco_Hitter (Jun 10, 2006)

Sick bike!

It must be a dream riding that bike. I have a 05 DH team and it's preatty good but weights a ton more.

I´m looking to shave some weight of my bike and wonder which cassette you replaced the Sram DH cassette with? 

Cheers


----------



## j5ive (Sep 24, 2005)

AS you just said, a DA- durace road.

New bike is lighter still-


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Wow, that Norco actually looks good. The newer one has a better looking frame but the color scheme is off(how gay do I sound now, sheesh).
It's got me doing some thinking too. My frame is 10.5lbs with floating brake, Curnutt shock w/400lbs spring and I'm sitting at 36.66lbs. My wheels are heavier(1885g), my shock is far heavier, my pedals are 500g monsters, my cassette, chainring, bars and a few other parts are heavier. With my new 300lb Ti spring, MG-1's, Dura-Ace cassette, Gamut GuideRing, Platinum Pro bb and the removal of my floating brake I should be able to sit pretty well under 35lbs.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

holy crap, how much does that frame wiegh. I'm guessing thats where most of the weight savings came from.


----------



## j5ive (Sep 24, 2005)

Only a 1/2lb lighter in the frame. Saved more weight in other places.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

on that 09 norco team DH that weighs 14kg (+1 for metric system!!!!!!)

come on ppl say it with me!

Not gonna last!!!

Bahh what ever it still looks friggen sweeeet!


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

you would be surprised what can last under a small rider who doesnt punish his equipment. theres a few things i wouldnt risk or want on those 2 builds but my hats off to the op for his efforts and open minded approach. if the 1st incarnation performed well enough to do it again this season, maybe hes onto somethin. overall, i think is its pretty cool.

ya never said how much ya weigh.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

Congrats... I still wouldn't ride it tho.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

If the tubes weren't all bent like that wouldn't it be lighter? A straight tube would be shorter and therefore lighter and the bike wouldn't look like it got squished from hitting a wall head on. Why are most Norcos pre-bent these days?


----------



## NorcoRider (Dec 30, 2004)

fixbikeguy said:


> If the tubes weren't all bent like that wouldn't it be lighter? A straight tube would be shorter and therefore lighter and the bike wouldn't look like it got squished from hitting a wall head on. Why are most Norcos pre-bent these days?


They supposedly do it to increase stand over height of the bikes. Their new hydroforming process allows them to do this, and of course some of it is for looks.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

saves time if yer a roof rack user. duh!

i get to tell that joke cuz i destroyed a flux and a good portion of a passat. the garage was unharmed.

the real answer has somethin to do with less material overall to keep weight down, standover and f wheel travel clearence. some designs need the area for longer shocks to fit at certain angles. there may be more. im afraid were gonna have to get used to it sooner than later.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

beat me. oh yes, the marketing. nice call. some will say a benefit of hydroforming is increased strength.


----------



## j5ive (Sep 24, 2005)

the standover is awesome. curves grow on you.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

looks like it. id dig seein it on the floor for a better idea of how good it is.


----------



## FatMatt (Sep 14, 2005)

I've been a fan of Norco since I saw an article about their indoor ramp park in Freestylin' Magazine in the late eighties. They were one of the earliest companies to get the whole "freeride(shudder)" thing. It always wierds me out to see people on the internet talking about them like they are some cut-rate brand. Here I am in my old age (36) owning my own shop, carrying Norco and my Norco rep can do front wheel hops all day long. Awesome company, awesome people, great bikes, incredible warranty service. What more could you want? I'm not talking up Norco because I carry their bikes, I carry their bikes because they rock!


----------



## j5ive (Sep 24, 2005)

Pretty much the same boat. Been on the norcos since 03 and they are yet to give me a reason to pay more for some random boutique bike.


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't understand why people are saying it won't last or they won't ride it. The only questionable parts are the rims and spokes, but built properly, and cared for, I think they could hold for a lighter rider. I would run them for races (only) and I weigh 220lbs and have killed 721's and 823's.


----------



## j5ive (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm no lightweight, but I do build my own wheels. So I take all the care in the world to make sure these ones are solid. I'm 85kg and yet to have a major problem. The machine built wtbs that came on the 08 were dead after a month. Just goes to show that lighter isn't always weaker, and how much difference a solid build can make. I don't think I would use the bladed spokes in the rear wheel again, its just a little too pain full to upkeep and the flex is apparent. 

The only other part I have had an issue with is the sdg carbon post, but I suspect that is because its cheaply made, even though the price tage does not reflect this.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

As for the Stan's Flow rims: I've had them on my V10 for 2 seasons now and they are still straight and I don't remember ever putting a spoke wrench on them.
This build is very similar to mine but I would consider 2.35/2.5 tires and 7in rotors skimping. Could be the difference of where we live but I use 2.7" High Rollers and 8" rotors. My V10 is 38lbs.
. 
Edit: Just talked to NoTubes and my rims are not Flows. They are an earlier FR rim that is wider, stiffer, heavier, and have a profile similar to the Olympic. Too bad they don't make them anymore cuz they are pretty light.


----------



## Norco_Hitter (Jun 10, 2006)

I love your new bike!
Just wonder what gear ratio you use on the DA cassete and if it´s a 36T chainring?


----------

